# SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?



## nikobellic1887 (4. September 2014)

Frage steht oben.

Ist es wirklich ratsam, dass man ne Sicherung einbaut?


----------



## Shortay (4. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

ne sicherung mehr schadet nie !
Aber immer auf die Selektivität achten


----------



## nikobellic1887 (4. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

Mist. & wie macht man das? Bei Elektronik hörts bei mir auf #d


----------



## Shortay (4. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

da musst die Experten Fragen ich hab nur mit Hoch und Höchstspannung was am Hut.

Auf jedenfall sollte die Sicherung richtung Energiequelle immer höher gewählt werden wie diese die davor liegt also die vom Echolot. 
Das stellt sicher das immer die Sicherung am nähsten an der Fehlerquelle auslöst.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selektivität_(Stromkreis)


----------



## nikobellic1887 (4. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

Also "Experten" bitte melden haha


----------



## zokker (4. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

Portabele fischfinder: 
Für alle die sich durch unsere medienlandschaft und dessen konsums, zu einem ängstlichen deutschen entwickelt haben, die über alle möglichen und unmöglichen versicherungen verfügen ist eine sicherung wohl unverzichtbar. 
Für alle anderen die über ein normales alltagswissen verfügen, auf der autobahn auch mal über 130km/h fahren und ihr echo nur unter aufsicht betreiben, ja, die können drauf verzichten.

Fest verbaute fischfinder:
Sicherung PFLICHT. (3-5A)

Zur verbauung von kabelbäumen mit den richtigen kabelquerschnitten und gestuften  absicherungen (selektivität) sollte man einen fachmann zu rate ziehen.
Gruß zokker


----------



## nikobellic1887 (4. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*



zokker schrieb:


> Portabele fischfinder:
> Für alle die sich durch unsere medienlandschaft und dessen konsums, zu einem ängstlichen deutschen entwickelt haben, die über alle möglichen und unmöglichen versicherungen verfügen ist eine sicherung wohl unverzichtbar.
> Für alle anderen die über ein normales alltagswissen verfügen, auf der autobahn auch mal über 130km/h fahren und ihr echo nur unter aufsicht betreiben, ja, die können drauf verzichten.
> 
> ...



Dankeschön, also brauche ich keine.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (4. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

Ich habe noch eine Frage an dich zokker, da ich ungerne einen weiteren Tread aufmachen würde.

WIE muss der Geber im Wasser sein, wenn ich ihn an einem Ruderboot hinten mit Geberstange montiere?

So, dass er nach UNTEN zeigt, oder im "rechten Winkel " nach hinten?

Hier noch mal in Bildern:

1.: 



2.: 



;+|pfisch:|peinlich|peinlich#c


----------



## zokker (4. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

Wenn du normal fährst, dann rechter winkel (bild 1). 
Falls du voll wasser schlägst und hecküber sinkst, dann senkrecht (bild 2).


----------



## nikobellic1887 (4. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*



zokker schrieb:


> Wenn du normal fährst, dann rechter winkel (bild 1).
> Falls du voll wasser schlägst und hecküber sinkst, dann senkrecht (bild 2).



:q Daanke


----------



## sylvester69 (4. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

Direkt von bzw. an der Batterie eine Sicherung ist die Hauptsicherung. Sichert alles nachgeschaltete ab,sollte so ausgelegt werden um die Leitungen an der Batterie zu Schützen.

Nachfolgende anschlüsse sollten weiter untersichert werden,soll heisen kleinere abgänge bzw. das eigentliche Gerät (in dem fall das ECHO )noch nee sicherung wenn die leitungsqerschnitte verkleinert werden.

Die Sicherung im ECHO ist eine Gerätesicherung und aufs Gerät abgestimmt.

Wird die Hauptsicherung kleiner als die Gerätesicherung so fällt beim fehler die halt zuerst raus.

Selektivität ist in so ner kleinen anlage nicht so relevant.
Aber zum verständnis Energiequelle(Batterie) hoch absichern,und weiter qerschnittsabhänig immer kleiner absichern.|wavey:


----------



## nikobellic1887 (4. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

Okay dankeschön  ist an nem neugekauften 12v Akku so ne SIcherung eig nicht schon mit eingebaut?


----------



## Shortay (4. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

Zokker das muss ich mal meinem chef sagen das auf die sicherungen verzichtet werden kann wenn ich mit 190 zum Kunden düs *grins*


----------



## zokker (5. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*



nikobellic1887 schrieb:


> Okay dankeschön  ist an nem neugekauften 12v Akku so ne SIcherung eig nicht schon mit eingebaut?



Nein, keine sicherung drin oder dran.


----------



## Franky (5. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

Zuletzt war ich über meine zwischengebastelte 20 A "Hauptsicherung" an meinem Akku recht froh.... Mit 12 V lässt es sich auch gut schweissen - wie lang hängt vom Akku ab..............


----------



## nikobellic1887 (5. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

Das Ding ist einfach, dass ich überhaupt keine Ahnung von Elektronik & basteln daran hab.. könnte es nicht selbst machen.. & deshalb zum Elektriker & 50€ bezahlen? Bin mir unsicher ob das wirklich Not tut, wenn sie durchknackt, dann ists so..


----------



## mlkzander (5. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

du meinst nicht, dass du son ding: 

http://www.amazon.de/Sicherungshalter-f%C3%BCr-Kabel-inkl-ATC-Flachsicherung/dp/B004K7KGHQ

dazwischen gebastelt kriegst? und ne 5A sicherung einstecken kannst?

wie hast du es blos geschafft, dass echo in betrieb zu nehmen?


----------



## nikobellic1887 (5. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> du meinst nicht, dass du son ding:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Sicherungshalter-f%C3%BCr-Kabel-inkl-ATC-Flachsicherung/dp/B004K7KGHQ
> 
> ...




Dein Link funktioniert nicht. Aber nein, ich denke nicht. ich würde das Kabel zwar auseinander geknibbt kriegen, aber zusammen gelötet bestimmt nicht.:c


----------



## mlkzander (5. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

hmm komisch mit dem link

im boot wird nach möglichkeit nichts gelötet sondern gequetscht oder geschraubt

damit die verbindung flexibel bleibt, löten könnte aufgrund der vibrationen brechen........

hier ein neuer link:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-KFZ-Sicherungshalter-fur-Flachsicherungen-ATC-ATO-bis-30-Ampere-Sicherung-/181429829953?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item2a3e0f8141

dann brauchst du 2 von denen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/20-Kabelschuhe-Flachstecker-blau-6-3-x-0-8mm-fur-1-5-2-5mm-Kabelschuh-Stecker-/310699798299?pt=Kabel_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item485726af1b

und 2 von denen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-Flachsteckhulsen-4-8mm-blau-Kabelschuhe-Flachstecker-17003-/271406057785?pt=Kabel_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item3f310fc939

natürlich auf den kabelquerschnitt angepasste schuhe/stecker kaufen

gibts überall wo man mit z.b. autos zu tun hat, evtl quetscht es dir dort sogar jemand fürn 5er in die kaffeekasse, denn 4 quetschungen dauern gefühlt nur eine minute........

das material dürfte selbst bei wucher 5€ nicht überschreiten


----------



## nikobellic1887 (5. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> hmm komisch mit dem link
> 
> im boot wird nach möglichkeit nichts gelötet sondern gequetscht oder geschraubt
> 
> ...



Gut dass mein Onkel nen Autohaus hat. Dürfte also klappen, danke.

Aber mal ne ernst gemeinte Frage:

Ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass irgendwas kaputt geht, wenn man auf eine solche Sicherung verzichtet? zokker meinte ja, es wäre mehr oder weniger unnötig.


----------



## sylvester69 (5. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

Du kannst durchaus auf nee Sicherung verzichten.
Funktion ist kein Problem "wenn alles richtig verdratet ist"
dürfte auch nichts Passieren.
Sollte aber an der leitung ein Kurtzschluss entstehen,"durch Haken im Kabel,Messer,oder nur abbruch der Isolierung."
Könnte wenn es nicht bemerkt wird dein Kabel abbrennen,oder im schlimmsten fall auch die Batterie platzen.

Kommt auf jeden fall zu einem Schaden dann.

Im Wohnhaus haste doch auch Sicherungen.
Die schüttzen nicht alles aber doch das allermeiste.
Eine Sicherung dazwischen ist nicht die Welt und es hilft viel.
Denn wenn es dumm läuft dann meist richtig.:m


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

Es geht nicht ums kaputt gehen. Sinn und Zweck ist der Leitungs sowie Batterieschutz. Andernfalls kann es passieren das du einen Kurzschluss baust (aufegscheuertes Kabel z.Bsp.) und somit mal ruckzuck >50A fliesen. 

Grundsätzlich sollte man so nah als möglich hinter dem Akku eine Sicherung setzen. Ist aber reiner Leitungsschutz, hat mit Geräteschutz nix zu tun.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (5. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

So langsam verstehe ichs besser. Danke Männers. Werde mir zeitnah eine Sicherung anbauen, aber die ersten Male muss es ohne gehen. :m

Danke für die Hilfe:k


----------



## zokker (5. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

Jetzt seht ihr mal wie gefährlich frauen im haushalt leben. Küchengeräte, staubsauger, fön überall strippen dran. Und wenn die mal beschädigt werden wird's lebensgefährlich. Und die männer sitzen im boot und haben angst vor 12V. 
Eine akku fliegt auch nicht auseinander wenn man ihn mit 0,5/0,75 quadrat kurzschließt, da brennt vorher das kabel durch.
Aber wer gerne eine sicherung verbauen will der soll es tun.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (6. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

Ich werds sowieso wahrscheinlich so lassen.. wenns durchbrennt ists halt so :q


----------



## zokker (6. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

Ich hab mein portabeles, für N und S seit 15 jahren im einsatz. Ich weiß nicht was da durchbrennen soll.


----------



## mlkzander (6. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

nur weil  es bei dir schon ewig klappt, heisst das nicht dass deine erfahrungen allgemeingültig sind............

du bist sicher auch gegen nichts versichert, weil dir noch nie was passiert ist, wo du die versicherung hättest brauchen können?

eine sicherung ist wie eine versicherung: relativ günstig in der anschaffung, mit grossem sparpotential wenn sie auslöst/wenn man sie braucht

du hast recht: leben kann man auch ganz gut ohne ver/sicherung, aber nur wenn einem nichts passiert wo man sie hätte haben sollen....

wenn du nicht weisst was da kaputt gehen oder durchbrennen sollte, spricht das eh schon für sich


----------



## zokker (6. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

Ich verdiene so viel das ich gerade  gut klar komme. Über meine zukunft mach ich mir nicht so viel gedanken. Lebe im jetzt und hier. Versicherungen hab ich nur das notwendigste. 
Du lebst halt etwas anders. Gut versichert und immer an die zukunft denkend. 
Na und, ist doch gut so. Zum glück kann doch jeder leben wie er will. 

Guck mal ich bin glücklich und was machst du gerade.


----------



## mlkzander (6. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

ich wollte mit dir nicht gerade über glück und das leben diskutieren, 
(und werde jetzt auch nicht die bilder meines boots, pferds oder autos posten 
und dir erklären was für mich glück ist..........)

sondern dir näher bringen wozu die sicherung gut sein *kann* und nur weil bei dir alles ok ist,
 muss das eben nicht bei allen so sein, der vergleich ist wohl nicht angekommen

es kommt wohl auch sehr darauf an, ob man ein 100€ echo absichert 
oder ein >1000€ echo, wo der potentielle verlust höher ist


----------



## u-see fischer (6. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

Ich habe eine Sicherung zwischen Akku und Echolot. Wie bereits erwähnt, wird die Sicherung ihr Leben verbringen, ohne jemals wirklich benötigt zu werden.

Concord-Flugzeuge benötigten auch keinen selbstheilenden Tank, die meisten Passagiere sind immer unversehrt angekommen.


----------



## Stulle (6. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> ich wollte mit dir nicht gerade über glück und das leben diskutieren,
> (und werde jetzt auch nicht die bilder meines boots, pferds oder autos posten
> und dir erklären was für mich glück ist..........)
> 
> ...



Sicherungen die das komplette Echolot absichern können nur die Leitung schützen und damit Kabelbränden vorbeugen. Damit entscheidet ehr wie teuer das boot war.


----------



## zokker (6. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> sondern dir näher bringen wozu die sicherung gut sein *kann* und nur weil bei dir alles ok ist,
> muss das eben nicht bei allen so sein, der vergleich ist wohl nicht angekommen
> 
> es kommt wohl auch sehr darauf an, ob man ein 100€ echo absichert
> oder ein >1000€ echo, wo der potentielle verlust höher ist



Ich lach mich tot. Von tuten und blasen keine ahnung haben aber den erklärbär spielen. Dein letzter satz unterstreicht das nur.

Außerdem komme ich aus dem osten, mit posen haben wir es nicht so.


----------



## mlkzander (6. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*



zokker schrieb:


> Außerdem komme ich aus dem osten, mit posen haben wir es nicht so.



da kannst du echt stolz drauf sein............

und was den erklärbär angeht, nimmst du dir auch nicht viel

im übrigen hast du natürlich recht, die zusatzsicherung dient nur der leitungssicherung


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

Wenn man das hier so teilweise mit liest,hat man manchmal schon den Eindruck,dass einige Boardies sich mal eine Sicherung verpassen lassen
sollten......bevor die "Birnen" durchglühen. !!!

.......Petri Heil


----------



## Shortay (9. September 2014)

*AW: SOLLTE eine Sicherung zwischen 12 V Akku & Echolot sein?*

Haha esox


----------

